
Ruby on Rails is out: major coding bootcamp ditches it, due to waning interest - remremz
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/07/26/ruby-rails-major-coding-bootcamp-ditches-due-waning-interest
======
konart
I'm not sure how does "RoR courses are out" translates into RoR is out.

1) One of the reasons why such camps\courses exist is to train new workforce.

2) One of the reasons why any language may be losing its popularity is because
the market has more than enough workforce which means it is now cheaper to
hire (good for a company), but also means less money for a fresh emploee.

1 and 2 gives you the reason to think that they are now trying to shift the
market. We have enough RoR guys here, but we need more Java chefs once again.

PS: I do not use RoR so this is written without much of a knowledge about
current state of the framework in the US market.

------
meesterdude
> Replacing it is a Java course, which will emphasize the Spring application
> development framework.

So this is what progress looks like?

~~~
geebee
Yeah, that kind of surprised me too. I would have expected a move to Node, or
some other javascript framework.

I did think the quotes from Zed Shaw and Paul Watson were good. Zed's point,
that Rails and Django are server-rendered frameworks written before the
client-side, front end era, does sum up why I think interest in Rails is
declining.

And Paul Watson's comment explains why, in spite of this, I'd still be
inclined (for now) to use Rails for a lot of projects. If you're mainly
dealing with web forms, in a light to medium traffic app, you don't
necessarily get much from the front-end heavy frameworks. They add complexity,
and can slow (bog) you down.

